# 11/12 plow season pics



## 91AK250

well looks like the season is getting close..have snow tonight up the hill


----------



## thesnowman269

...... man do I want an excursion. its looking good!


----------



## Spucel

Ahhh...this thread definatly made me happy! Let's hope for an early snow this year and happy plowing! Stay safe.


----------



## vegaman04

Subed for updates


----------



## ken643

This post does make my day, Thanks for the pics and the video!


----------



## chevyman51

Makes me happy we had our first frost here saturday and its got me all excited.


----------



## 91AK250

we're still a few weeks off before i can plow...but with the 10 hour days i've been putting in at work i can wait!

got the cars put to bed today..all nice and warm in the garage for the winter.


----------



## ddb maine

OH wow, that convertible with the white walls. They do not make them like they used to. Have you posted any more pictures of it on ps?


----------



## 91AK250

yes i have. i'll throw up another though.

so today, 6 days after the one year annv of my head on crash. i get side swiped on my way home and theres not even snow on the ground! wtf!


















the '56


----------



## the new boss 92

damn ak you got some nice cars, i think you need to buy a pos and maybey people wont hit you. seems like they always go after the nice ones!


----------



## grnstripes

sounds like you need to take that day off and stay home from now on


----------



## 91AK250

went up where i knew there would be snow! it cant be far off now!


----------



## ddb maine

Man the chev is niiiice, wierd luck on the explorer man. And the blue car. The tailights look like the headlights on an old cougar. What is that?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

ddb maine;1328796 said:


> Man the chev is niiiice, wierd luck on the explorer man. And the blue car. The tailights look like the headlights on an old cougar. What is that?


Its a cougar


----------



## 91AK250

'69 mercury cougar xr7 390/C6 all original with 77k and has been in the family since '73.

better pic









fingers crossed for snow soon!!! hoping this week or next


----------



## 91AK250

snows getting closer, calling for possible snow tonight through the weekend. we'll see what is any sticks.

today









put the plow on


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE

Saturday: Mix of rain and snow showers. Highs in the upper 40s and lows in the low 30s. 


Snow here also this weekend ,very strange only 4 snows in October that have stuck the last in the DC area was in 79 when it was 17"

Bring it on.


----------



## ddb maine

damn that cougar is nice. the old man had an xr7 convertible for a short while. Gorgeous cars. I believe it was a 67-68, tall grill open headlights. white leather. what a car.


----------



## ddb maine

correction, it was a 71.


----------



## 91AK250

ok, first real snow fell at my house last night. about 1" they say another 1-3" today and 1-3" tomorrow. we shall see if it happends. i'm just happy its all white outside!


----------



## JTVLandscaping

So NY gets snow before Anchorage...that'll never happen again!


----------



## 91AK250

well its officially winter in our neck of the woods!

first plowing of the season tonight.


----------



## blogsdon

91AK250;1328554 said:


> went up where i knew there would be snow! it cant be far off now!


What is that doohicky that has the elevation and what looks like wind speed etc? A GPS?

Brian


----------



## 91AK250

yep my garmin GPS its not wind speed but traveling speed.


----------



## 91AK250

sorry have not had time to update! we got out first snow on 10-30-11 and it has not stopped since! we get a day or two before the next storm. close if not more then 20" on the ground as i type this. looks like it may clear up alittle. its seriously snowing almost constantly. few pics not in order.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## cet

Pictures look good. How long does it take you to plow your route?


----------



## Dan85

Is that all from that big storm that blew in a couple days ago? Looked pretty nasty, how did you guys make out? Any damage?


----------



## xtreem3d

Great pics...i am always struck by the fact that a plow truck has so much snow on it...is your trigger 12" ? hehe Good luck this winter !!!!
Steve


----------



## 91AK250

i have about 7 places i do, takes me about 3 hours which includes my own yard.

lol my trigger is "once the storm has passed" unless its over a foot. so your pretty close.

i just do this on the side/as a hobby.

we have not had any big storms here in anchorage, just snow. we are on par to break the record for the snowiest November on record. we have had 32" so far this month and the record is 38.8" and we have snow in the forecast the rest of the week..so we'll see!


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## L.I.Mike

Be nice to have some of that here before christmas.


----------



## LI snowman

That little deere is sweet. I want something similar for sidewalks. My 28" toros suck at 4 am when its windy. Nothing compared to what you get up there. I would say a cab is necessary for you.


----------



## FordFisherman

Your givin the ol girl a workout this season. Hows she holdin up? Truck looks good.


----------



## 91AK250

the truck and plow are trucking along with no down time so far. i need to change fluid in the plow and oil in the truck and a few little minor fixes mostly cosmetic but thats it. the ol girl just fires up and is ready to push..cant ask much more then that can ya? lol

looks like we will break the snowfall record as its supposed to snow the whole week basicly...its making for alot of extra spending cash i can tellya that.


----------



## MatthewG

Let us know if you break the record, because around here it seems like we are on track for the warmest Nov ever, despite the 6" October snowstorm


----------



## tbone3

MatthewG;1360000 said:


> Let us know if you break the record, because around here it seems like we are on track for the warmest Nov ever, despite the 6" October snowstorm


Aint that he truth! Was a high of 68* where i was today! Wheres the damn snow?! :realmad:


----------



## plowingkid35

tbone3;1361550 said:


> Aint that he truth! Was a high of 68* where i was today! Wheres the damn snow?! :realmad:


I hear ya!! All we have had to far is 2 inches, and it all melted off by noon the next day so i couldnt even go out... All the old timers from around the area are claiming its going to be a bare winter


----------



## 91AK250

sorry guys i've been having a rough time. my best friend since high school died in a roll over on the 8th of dec. she was a beautiful young lady who had the world infront of her. so i have not been able to do much more then sleep, work and eat.

that being said we have got a few more storms so i thought i would share pics.


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## cet

That last picture is great


----------



## IDOCTORTREES

God speed to you sir,,Im sorry about your loss.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

91AK250;1391400 said:


> sorry guys i've been having a rough time. my best friend since high school died in a roll over on the 8th of dec. she was a beautiful young lady who had the world infront of her. so i have not been able to do much more then sleep, work and eat.
> 
> that being said we have got a few more storms so i thought i would share pics.


Sorry to hear about your friend man, I lost a buddy to suicide my senior year I hs, it's been a few years but you know they're still with ya.


----------



## EIB

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ALC-GregH

Sorry to hear about your friend.


I can't believe you left the Cougar out in the weather!


----------



## loudcav

Sorry about your loss Im not sure what I would do if I lost mine she means alot to me we have a very special relationship as Im sure you and her did


----------



## 91AK250

thanks guys its been a very hard few weeks.

got another 6" overnight


----------



## 91AK250

dug the bronco out...about 5 days worth of snow.

so locally we are about 25.7" above average for snow fall so far this winter...we still have till april!


----------



## redskinsfan34

Wow. I thought I had too many toys. Very nice!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

No snow yet...well...October we plowed..thats it


----------



## okmetoo

2006Sierra1500;1395817 said:


> No snow yet...well...October we plowed..thats it


at least you got to plow, we haven't had enough to plow yet. Very unusual.


----------



## 91AK250

been non stop it feels like...keeps adding up! we're over 100" so far still have till april to go! i'm running out of places to put it all.

truck suffered its first failure of the season..the muffler fell off last night lol so time to re-do the exhaust i guess. been working great this season even with all the plowing shes done.

sat afternoon


----------



## 91AK250

more from sat afternoon


----------



## 91AK250

sat night..i spent the night downtown


























i parked the truck at 2am and this was at 9am


----------



## 91AK250

sunday afternoon

wheres the road?!


----------



## 87chevy

Makin me jealous... Great pictures


Almost forgot, it was 60 degrees here on Thursday... So you can send some our way


----------



## SnowMatt13

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah we are over double our avg snow fall for the year. snow fall in town so far this season is anywhere from 81" to over 100" around my house.

we are in for a long winter if this keeps up...i'm running very short on room for snow in all of the drives i plow...including my own.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Typical Alaskan...give us the snow please


----------



## ram_tough2001

yeah give us some of that snow! we are expecting our first snowfall since november, tonight. im gonna try to get some pics while out plowing tomorrow... hopefully i dont put myself in a ditch like last year when i was plowing on tires with very little tread left.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Were getting an inch of wet heavy snow with 1/10" of ice on top. F...M...L...where is the 2 feet of snow we had last year


----------



## 91AK250

calling for another 9-16" tonight/tomorrow....wonderful! lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

Are the majority of your snows lower moisture or do you get your fair share of wet/heavy events too?


----------



## 91AK250

in the fall and spring we get the wet heavy stuff..right now its nice light powder.


just got another 16" it was overflowing over the top of the plow!!! ugh!

i got the truck stuck when i got home in my yard and i just left it..i'm so done with today.


----------



## 91AK250

few crappy pics from yesterday


























stuck...where i left it


----------



## F350plowing

I wish we had that here


----------



## 91AK250

few smaller storms, then yesterday we got about 18"! so i got home from work there was a good 16" by then so i fired the truck up...did my driveway on my way out to head to my other drives i snapped the u-joint/stub shaft on the left front. so no 4x4! i was done...no way i could even get anywhere in that deep crap. today brought the truck in hoping i could get it fixed...cant get parts till monday! so my customers are screwed till this week..i told them to find somebody else this time around.

some pics


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## 91AK250




----------



## Milwaukee

WOW I wish those snow were in Michigan

After see couple pictures you post couple days ago. I was start thinking why not put snowblower on Bronco so you could make more profit by do snowblower.


----------



## gmule

Here is the aftermath from the 02/02/12 - 02/03/12 snowstorm. I ended up with 39.5" of the fluffy stuff.


----------



## Stik208

91AK250;1439993 said:


> today brought the truck in hoping i could get it fixed...cant get parts till monday! so my customers are screwed till this week..*i told them to find somebody else this time around*.


Paying customers? or family and friends? I would not be pleased if I were your customer and you told me that and would have told YOU to find someone this time around. Why not throw a mount on either the Excursion or Bronco for times like this?


----------



## 91AK250

they are all family or family friends that i have known all my life, good relationship. they pay but they all said no prob we all have 4x4 and ***** happens". a few said they would wait till this week, one said hes going to find somebody else and one shoveled a path for his wifes (awd)car. they are not typical customers, i dont really charge anywhere near going rate and they know that. so its a give/take. plus first time i've ever had a breakdown that caused drives not to be done.

i have a full time job and have been working alot of O/T, plowing is a side hobby/fun and this year has really been a huge pain in the butt!!!!! it wont stop snowing. so if somebody did say they found someone else (which they wont do..ugh) i would be happy to have less to do after a 10 hour day..honestly.


i'd been debating a mount on the expedition or excursion...the bronco is not a possible plow truck. dont even know if i'll keep it.

i did pickup a mount for the excursion at work, just need a wiring harness now. not a big deal though.


----------



## 91AK250

$315 fixed the front left stub shaft and ujoint. it had cracks in it so i'm thinking it was just a matter of time. since i plow in 4 low it sees alot of stress anyhow.

no new snow, its been warm this week. mid 30s all week during the day. supposed to cool down and snow though soon. we still have 2 months of this crap to go lol

did get some pics of the piles and stuff in my yard and my grandparents. also how bad some of the side roads are getting, down to one lane due to the snow.

heres my driveway/yard


----------



## 91AK250

you can see the height on the piles









the expy, excursion and f-250


----------



## 91AK250

at my grandparents


----------



## mercer_me

Nice pictures, I wish we had that much snow in Maine.


----------



## 91AK250

its getting a bit ridiculous. the record for official snowfall for the airport which is the official measuring spot but also the place that gets the least snow due to being right on the ocean is 132" we are officially only 26" away from breaking the record and we will by winters end.

another 5" of heavy wet crap on monday. got the truck stuck pretty good.


----------



## MatthewG

I can easily see how that much snow would start to become annoying for you, last year after my 10th time plowing I was getting sick of it.


----------



## 91AK250

yeah i've been out on more then 25 runs. def above average for a season thats not even over yet lol


----------



## 91AK250

went down to Seward,AK yesterday. man the snow in the pass and down there is deep! good trip the highway was decent but hard to see the passing zones.


















portage valley, ak


----------



## 91AK250

in the pass, the snow was taller then my excursion. they had a huge snow blower out there working.










there is a minivan in there









avalanche 









in seward


----------



## xtreem3d

In the last pic...why does it look like there hasn't been much snow?
Steve


----------



## 91AK250

xtreem3d;1452830 said:


> In the last pic...why does it look like there hasn't been much snow?
> Steve


they get some crazy stuff there, it will snow a ton then warm up to 40 and rain a ton ontop of it. thats why none of the cars/boats had any snow ontop of them like the minivan in the driveway of the one pic.

but from what i can tell they do a great job of clearing out around the buildings when they get a decent spell without snow. they were in the middle of a cleanup process as you can see the snow in the middle of the road. they then come along with a big blower and truck it to a dump site. they do things alittle different down there, but they have to as there is not much room for the snow.


----------



## shep28

Great pics. How much is gas cost up there? How do you heat your home? How much do milk, bread, and other staples cost you on average? Got to be pretty tough to live up there.


----------



## raymondraymond

Great pictures. I feel even cool while you wondering "wheres the road?!"


----------



## 91AK250

you gotta remember i'm in anchorage, the biggest city so cost of living is not nearly as bad as other parts of the state.

gas, reg 87 is right at $4 now

my home is heated by natural gas, as most homes/business's in southcenteral alaska are.

milk i think is about $4.50/gal..i think? i never pay attention when i go shopping. i buy what i want and it always ends up being $250+ about 3-4 times a month.


----------



## 91AK250

few updated pics

i've had a few issues with the truck this season, but i chalk it up to her being over 20 years old and a MUCH harsher winter and much more use then she normally sees.

i've busted a axle stub shaft on the left front, lost 2 bolts on the plow mount, lost a battery. all pretty easy quick and cheap fixes but just a pain in the butt. plow is running great! she needs some love this summer though..oil change and some paint.

had another 4-5" today to deal with...we will break our all time snow record this winter its a sure thing. march and april are always big snow months. we have no officially made it to the 4th snowiest year.










in the yard today


















this is our 1969 mercury cougar...i had it cleaned off for about the first 2 feet early in the season then i left it. i have to get it cleaned off and on a trailer this weekend.


----------



## 91AK250

a guy i plow for has a 2007 mini cooper which he parks for the winter. it has not been touched all winter. you cant even tell its there anymore it just looks like part of the pile.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










last night she saw alittle shop time when i pulled the bad battery out, new bolts in the plow mount and a good look over.









heres a pic of my fleet..random lol but thought i'd throw it in


----------



## 91AK250

very quick crappy vid with my phone


----------



## FordFisherman

Crazy amounts in Alaska this season. Did you install the crystal clear headlights on the bronco? Fleet looks good... TEAM FORD


----------



## 91AK250

yes i did, they made the bronco look 10x better. update on that i sold the bronco a week or so ago..got more then i paid for it which i was happy about. paid off all my credit cards so no debt for me!

the snow keeps on coming! got another 6-8" the other day...we are only 2" away from the record at the airport. my side of town already has over 200"

this was from today in girdwood alaska just down the road from me,

























from earlier in the week..look at the poor cougar..i had started to clean around it too!


----------



## 91AK250

some new pics as of today 3/25/12

church that had the roof collapse due to snow load

















our 4x4 ford ranger is under there somewhere









started clearing off the cougar


----------



## 91AK250

the truck has got alot of work done this winter! more then shes ever seen before.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm glad you had such a good Winter, maybe next Winter you could send some snow my way. Thumbs Up


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Why with sooo much snow don't people realize they need to remove the snow off the roof


----------



## 91AK250

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1471135 said:


> Why with sooo much snow don't people realize they need to remove the snow off the roof


main reason is we are built to withstand more snow load then there currently is. but some of the older buildings or like that church the portion that collapsed was flat roof and the auditorium where it had no support.

but alot of people have been removing snow from there roofs. i took alittle off ours to help with the ice dams. the city claims most houses are fine so far.


----------



## tmf lawn care

91ak250 did you talk to alaskaboss any? we are a littie worry that he not been post any thing


----------



## 89Heaver

hate to hijack this thread, and i'm new to this site but also share worry about mr. boss. Hope all is well and really enjoy his thead. simply amazing. best of luck to you and yours and stay safe up there.


----------



## 91AK250

thanks guys, i have not spoke to dave in awhile but i'm sure hes ok just VERY busy. his area has been hit very hard this winter.

here in anchorage we have now officially passed the record for the most snowiest snow season ever! at the NWS station they have collected 134.6" of snow. up the hill across town we have 200"+

we got another 6" here at my house today..big wet fluffy flakes. after 4pm they corrected the snowfall amount and changed it to 134"


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## FordFisherman

looks balmy...time to break out the beach chairs


----------



## Banksy

That snow will be around until mid May and then it could start snowing again in September up there. Unreal!


----------



## cod8825

What kind of grass do you guys have on your lawns there I wounder or do you even try to have grass?

Matt


----------



## 91AK250

its green and it grows..no clue what kind it is. we have beautiful summers... they just dont last long. haha

my grandparents lawn also some shots of green alaska. all taken in the summer of 2011


----------



## 91AK250




----------



## Gibby

*A few from the January 2012 storm in Washington*

This was a record breaking storm event for us. Huge amounts of wet/heavy snow followed by an ice storm.
The first shot is a Medical clinic in Tacoma. Tacoma NEVER get's this much snow, literally. This was a recond! You can see how deep the snow was in the second pic. Remember this is WASHINGTON state, just south of Seattle. We don't get much snow...

I'll have to search my phone's camera for a few more shots.

This year I am getting way more requests for bids so now I'm looking to get another plow for an old 1987 F250 that I have and a de-icing system. It's such a crap shoot here on the weather. It makes is tough to make an investment in hardware for a side business and to figure out which clients to take on. The elevation changes make it difficult. Most of the Puget Sound area is low lying, below 500' and the marine air keeps it warm (just about freezing) most of the winter. But if it get's cold AND we get moisture below 500' it DUMPS. Most people here run all season tires at best and very few people know what to do with snow. A friend of mine was stranded on I-5 for 9 hours. 6 lanes each way and people would give up, get out of thier cars and walk, planning to come back and get them later! Seriously people! Picture snow in San Franciso though. Hills all OVER. In Seattle, you could start sliding down a road and not stop for 10 blocks. I live in Bonney Lake which is a little over 500'. There is a ridge about 40 miles long going north-south that takes us straight from 100' to over 500' in about 1/2 mile. That ridge and elevation is good for about 3-5 degrees difference in temperature as the marine layer of air gets blocked. I have some customers in Carbonado at just over 1000'. This is the level where most storms drop to. I had (got) to plow there during 4 storms this winter vs 1 in Tacoma. I also have a cabin and a client up near Crystal Mountain ski resort. We are at 2000' and only 30 miles from my house. Up there customers don't call unless we get over a foot at a time... It's crazy trying to figure out how to have enough manpower and equipment to get to customers yet not go broke leaving money in the driveway that doesn't get used.

www.gibbonwinterservice.com


----------



## Gibby

Here are a few pics of the ice. This fell the very next day on TOP of all the snow that was still on the ground.

The second pic is at my house with some branches coming down on my 4Runner.
The third pic is my driveway. The Arborvities became "Bendavities"
The fourth are some branches coming down on the old Mustang.
The 5th is a Japenese Maple by my Koi pond.


----------



## Gibby

Here's my crew. We are working at a cabin up by Crystal Mountain. The one in the green is my son. He's 10 at the time but operates the snow blower and shovel.


----------



## Gibby

I forgot to attach the pic.


----------



## 91AK250

great pics and awesome super duty!

i actually got stuck in seattle trying to get back to alaska when you guys had the huge snow storm. my uncle who lives outside seattle got 17" on his deck. it was crazy! i was flying back from Barrett Jackson in Scottsdale,AZ and ended up having to spend a night i did not plan to in seattle lol i had never seen snow there before so it was rather odd. but it got be ready to come home to -20 and tons of snow.


alittle update, the season is coming soon. i need to do alittle work on both the plow and truck. i lost my muffler last winter so that needs to be fixed and the plow needs a good servicing. hoping for another trouble tree plowing season.


----------



## Willman940

I moved up to fairbanks about a month and a half ago, if your ever up this way stop by.


----------



## 91AK250

Willman940;1487156 said:


> I moved up to fairbanks about a month and a half ago, if your ever up this way stop by.


i was just up there! we went up to chena august 17-20th was a great trip!


























we just had a freeze warning issued for anchorage. it seems like we are on par for another great winter! i hope i'm right!



> The National Weather Service in Anchorage has issued a freeze
> warning... which is in effect from midnight tonight to 10 am akdt
> Monday.
> 
> * Location... Anchorage... Eagle River and the Matanuska Valley.
> 
> * Temperatures... ranging from 26 to 32 degrees.
> 
> * Timing... temperatures will fall quickly after sunset... dropping
> to freezing after midnight... and then rising above freezing by
> 10 am."


----------



## dfd9

91AK250;1489077 said:


> i was just up there! we went up to chena august 17-20th was a great trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *we just had a freeze warning issued for anchorage.* it seems like we are on par for another great winter! i hope i'm right!


You suck!


----------



## 91AK250

well we did have frost last night! took this on my way to work at about 7:45am.


----------



## MatthewG

Looks like it might be time to start a 2012-2013 Alaska thread.

We had a low of about 45 last night - Im loving it, but I know it will warm up again yet


----------



## ram_tough2001

was about 42 here this morning. getting closer everyday!


----------



## cet

Winter can wait. 5 months is long enough for me.


----------

